# Help - PDA - Lotus Notes - I need advice



## alexp1963 (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi all 

please excuse my rantings....I am new to this so I will omitt things and ask the wrong questions.  

Here is my issue: 

I am investigating the possibility of purchasing PDAs for some of the staff here. 

I would my users to be able to receive their email remotely using PDAs. We currently use Lotus Notes as our email server. I want our staff to be able to connect to our email server via internet or GPRS so that they can view/download/reply to their emails. It does not have to be a push situation like Blackberry. 

Can anyone please advise me on a good way of achieving this?


----------



## N E Key (Aug 5, 2004)

There is a product called "Intellisync" that will probably work for you. 
Info: What environments does Intellisync 5.3.2 support?
Answer
Supported groupware / PIM applications
o Microsoft Outlook 97/98/2000/2002/2003 if configured to POP or Exchange Server. Cached and Offline Modes not supported.
o Microsoft Outlook Express 5.0/6.0 if configured to POP.
o Lotus Notes 4.5/4.6/5.0/6.0/6.5/6.5.x if using Standard Template.
o Lotus Notes 7 not supported.
o Novell GroupWise 6.0x with GroupWise Patch.
o Novell GroupWise 6.5.x. Cached and Remote Modes not supported.
o ACT! 4.02/2000/5.0/6.0
o ACT! 6.1 not supported.
o Lotus Organizer 5.0/6.0
o Lotus Organizer 6.1 not supported.
o Palm Desktop 4.01/4.1
o Palm Desktop 4.1.2/4.1.4 with Palm Handheld Patch

Supported devices

Palm OS devices
o Palm OS 3.5.0/3.5.1/3.5.2/3.5.3
o Palm OS 4.0/4.1
o Palm OS 5.0/5.1/5.2
o Only supports standard mail client. Mail Client available as patch.
o Treo 650 not supported due to HotSync 6. Please see Answer 2796.
o Tungsten T5 not supported due to HotSync 6. Please see Answer 2796.

Pocket PC devices
o Pocket PC 2002
o Windows Mobile 2003
o Windows Mobile Smartphone 2002 with Smartphone patch
o See http://www.cewindows.net/wce/versions.htm for device information.

Minimum System Requirements

Personal computers
o Windows 98 Second Edition, Windows ME, Windows 2000/2000 Professional Edition or Windows XP/XP Professional operating system
o Windows Tablet Edition not supported.
o Windows Media Edition not supported.
o Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.5
o Pentium I 133 MHz (Pentium III 1.5 GHz is optimal)
o 65 MB available disk space
o 128 MB RAM
o CD-ROM drive

Handheld devices
o For Palm OS devices: HotSync Manager 4 through 4.1.
o For Pocket PC 2002/2003 and Phone Edition: ActiveSync 3.6, 3.7, 3.7.1
o For Windows Mobile-based Smartphone 2002: ActiveSync 3.7, 3.7.1
o ActiveSync 3.8 not supported.

Note: Support for mixed language environments is not supported in this release of Intellisync.


----------



## squidboy (Dec 29, 2004)

Your best bet is blackberry as they can synch wirelessly.

Why you would want to synch 'wired' PDA devices via a plethora of unknown and a multitude of configurations that you couldn't reasonably troubleshoot is beyond me.

But someone else may have a better solution.


----------



## lynnG0309 (Dec 27, 2002)

We are not using the standard template for Notes 6.5.3 because we have it intergraded with Rightfax. do you know of another 3rd party software that can sync the treo with Notes. We are currently using Blackberry but would like to investigate other possibilities in case blackberry service is interrupted.



N E Key said:


> There is a product called "Intellisync" that will probably work for you.
> Info: What environments does Intellisync 5.3.2 support?
> Answer
> Supported groupware / PIM applications
> ...


----------

